# too heavy for my bike?



## kaiser (26 Feb 2011)

Hi everybody, i am new to cycling, just bought my first £500 road bike. my question is this..
i've started cycling to primarily to loose weight, i'm 6ft and 16 stone 7lbs. will my budget bike hold my weight ok if i start out on the road? or should i stick to the trainer for a while to try to shift some of my weight first? and does an overweight person on a bike look stupid puffing & panting up the hills?? also what tyre pressure should i be using with regards to my weight? if this is several stupid questions bundled up into one post i apoligise in advance.. please dont roast me  would appreciate your thoughts.. thanks.


----------



## TVC (26 Feb 2011)

Hi Kaiser and welcome.

My short answer would be that the bike should be fine, but I suggest you get some advice (and a shed load of inspiration) from our very own gb155:

http://www.cyclechat.net/user/4128-gb155/

Also at his website:

http://theamazing39stonecyclist.wordpress.com/pictures/


Enjoy the ride.

Jim


----------



## Steve H (26 Feb 2011)

Hi Kaiser - I started cycling last year at just under 18 stone, and I'm 6'5. Started on a fairly cheap mountain bike on the roads and then later began to give it a bit of stick off roads. It's been fine. I lost a bit of weight throughout the year, I'm around 17 stone now. Got myself a road bike last October. I asked the guy in the shop if it was ok for a big bloke and he said it was fine for heavier than me.

So as long as you haven't bought something overly cheap and delicate I'm sure you will be fine. Agree with The Velvet Curtain though - if you want some inspiration take a look at Gaz's website in the post above.


----------



## pedallingpasty (26 Feb 2011)

What bike do you have?
When i started commuting again last year, i was 18 stone and still 6' 2''( ). Using an old hack bike off ebay and it was fine. I have now ordered a sporty hybrid with 700cc wheels, so i have some concerns myself.
Don't think you will have any problems.
If you are starting cycling from scratch, just take it easy for the first few weeks and your lungs will get better. 
Don't go searching for the biggest hills yet, do some easy routes first. Use your gears as well, the biggest fault of mine was the grinding in too high a gear. Sure fire way in buggering up your joints and bike, i aim for a spin of about 80-90 rpm using lower gears than you think maybe right.
Also get your bike properly set up, maybe by local bike shop or there is some good info on the inter webby. This will make it a lot easier for you.
Overall, you maybe surprised that it doesn't take too long for the body to adapt.
These are just my own experience and not sure of you are a novice, i am sure their will be more knowledgeable answers to come yet.

Overall, enjoy it and bugger what everyone else thinks. Because every soon you will feel the benefits.


----------



## kaiser (26 Feb 2011)

i bought a ridley triton. thanks for the comments everybody, keep the advice & tips coming.


----------



## accountantpete (26 Feb 2011)

You won't have any problems with the Triton - I ride a Ridley and it's plenty strong - Belgian bikes have to work on the cobbles so they have to be well made!

The only thing you really need to look at are the wheels - a well made pair of 32h would be my choice and then get some factory wheels when you are nearer to 13st.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2011)

Kaiser - you are the same weight as I was when I started cycling again as an adult, and about an inch shorter than me and I've never smashed up any of my bikes!

I don't use super-high tyre pressures. (About 85-90 psi front, 95-100 psi rear.)

Ride sensibly and watch where you are going and you will be ok. Don't bump up and down over kerbs. Watch out for (and avoid riding into) potholes. Keep your eyes peeled for debris lying in the road - I hit a large piece of timber once which gave me punctures front and back. 'Ride light' (lift yourself out of saddle when riding over things like raised manhole covers, cattle grids or tram lines - let your bent arms and legs act as suspension).


----------



## Panter (26 Feb 2011)

As all the above, you'll be fine


----------



## snailracer (26 Feb 2011)

More tips to avoid stressing your bike and wheels:

1. Keep your bottom on or directly over the saddle, so your body is always in-plane with your frame and wheels to minimise sideways forces.

2. When climbing or accelerating, avoid standing on the pedals while rocking the bike from side-to-side beneath you. If you must stand, bear point 4 in mind as a higher cadence results in less extreme rocking.

3. Avoid sitting "crooked" on one edge of the bike saddle (like kids on BMX bikes have a tendency to do).

4. Select the lowest suitable gear for your speed, pedal gently at high cadence instead of "mashing" to avoid stressing the cogs and chain (and your knees).

I'm not 16.5 stone, but I still observe the above tips because I'm a stingy, lazy g1t and like to avoid spending time and money buying and fitting replacements for worn-out parts. Also, my knees ARE worn out but I haven't got the money to replace those .


----------



## Mark_Robson (26 Feb 2011)

As the above and don't worry about your appearance. Any cyclist worth his or her salt will respect you for being a cyclist regardless of size. As for the general public, I get the piss taken out of me all the time when I am wearing lycra. When I explained to a guy at work just how much it costs to look like a "knob" he was amazed.


----------



## Norm (26 Feb 2011)

kaiser said:


> i've started cycling to primarily to loose weight, i'm 6ft and 16 stone 7lbs.


Get some pies in, you skinny beggar. lol

No worries with the bike at your weight.


----------



## Fozz (27 Feb 2011)

my life!!! have i entered Land of the giants???!!!!

I`m 5"10 and i`ve been 16 to 17 stone for around 5 years my, wife is a good cook  and I`ve shed a stone or thereabouts in the last 2 to 3 months when i was looking for a road bike i had it in mind to build my own for about £150.........i soon realised it wasn`t 1985 anymore. so i bought a Raleigh airlite 100 for a whopping £299......on the basis its the same frame all the way up to the airlite 400 (upgrades y`see  ) the first thing i thought i would need was wheels......a thousand miles in and the wheels are as straight as a die  

i`m sure my technique is rotton too......


----------



## gb155 (28 Feb 2011)

I was 24 stone ISH IIRC when I got my Ribble, the wheels were Mavic open sport, I think I broke a spoke only once, it was totally standard, dont bunny hop kerbs, pothols etc and **** what anyone else thinks, if I saw you I would think" at least he is trying, as opposed to sat on his butt playing xbox " :-)

Good luck dude !


----------



## PhunkPilot (28 Feb 2011)

Hi, I'm just over 21 stone and I ride both a hybrid and a front sussy mountain bike with no issues whatsoever. Well done fella. Keep it up


----------



## subaqua (28 Feb 2011)

was nearly 21 stone when i started back riding in Sept 2010. 

the bike i has says 100Kg max weight. it hasn't complained to me yet. am now down to 17.5 stone ( 110 Kg ) . 

my "racer" holds my weight well too.


----------



## PaulSecteur (28 Feb 2011)

As other people have said, you should be fine, just dont jump it on or of kerbs.

Also, if you encounter the inevitable and unavoidable pot hole its best not to sit on the bike and crash through it, instead take your bum off the saddle so the only contact points with your bike are your hands and feet and let the bike pivot up and down the pothole under you, make things a little easier on the wheels.


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Feb 2011)

As per the others, you will be fine. I have had a few spokes go on rear wheels. Probably worth thinking about a handbuilt with more spokes, should this happen. Good luck!

SD

Edit: that isn't to say I would expect you to have rear wheel probs... Just incase!


----------



## Chris S (28 Feb 2011)

One of my colleagues found himself in the same position as you. He bought a bike around the £200 mark and the pedals bent under his weight. Just something to bear in mind.


----------



## gb155 (28 Feb 2011)

Chris S said:


> One of my colleagues found himself in the same position as you. He bought a bike around the £200 mark and the pedals bent under his weight. Just something to bear in mind.



Thats one thing I have never broke

added to the list


----------



## ricbak (28 Feb 2011)

hi im 60 15 stone plus bike cost £300 2 years ago out nearly every day longest ride doncaster to newhaven east sussex last june 250 mls 3 days bike still like new new chain tyres thats all go for it


kaiser said:


> Hi everybody, i am new to cycling, just bought my first £500 road bike. my question is this..
> i've started cycling to primarily to loose weight, i'm 6ft and 16 stone 7lbs. will my budget bike hold my weight ok if i start out on the road? or should i stick to the trainer for a while to try to shift some of my weight first? and does an overweight person on a bike look stupid puffing & panting up the hills?? also what tyre pressure should i be using with regards to my weight? if this is several stupid questions bundled up into one post i apoligise in advance.. please dont roast me  would appreciate your thoughts.. thanks.


----------



## caspurs1 (10 Jun 2013)

Hi people I need help. I am looking for a ladies hybrid bike suitable for a rider of 21 stone! I have contacted pashley (as I loved the poppy bike) but they have said it has a maximum user weight of 16 stone ! Any idea's what I can do ?


----------



## Rural halfwit (10 Jun 2013)

Caspurs1 I'd get an MTB, I started out at 22 stone! lost a fair bit but put it back on due to an enforced period out of the saddle. I'm getting back into it now and have my Sirrus hybrid that takes my ample frame no probs. There is a bike out there for you get down the LBS and try some out.


----------



## Cycling Dan (10 Jun 2013)

All road bikes as far as I know are tested up to 18stone


----------



## philinmerthyr (10 Jun 2013)

Most manufacturers will put a lighter weight to be on the safe side. I started at 23 stone and am now 20 st 10 LBS. 

I have a carbon framed Specialized Roubaix. I've ridden 2,500 miles in the last 6 months and have had no problems with the bike taking my weight. Buy the best bike that you can afford and get out and ride. It's great fun. 

My longest ride is 75 miles and I'm doing the London 100 in 8 weeks. I'm slower than I'd like to be but improving all the time. I did 39 miles in 2 hrs 46 mins on Sunday. An average of 14 mph.


----------



## jonny jeez (10 Jun 2013)

kaiser said:


> Hi everybody, i am new to cycling, just bought my first £500 road bike. my question is this..
> i've started cycling to primarily to loose weight, i'm 6ft and 16 stone 7lbs. will my budget bike hold my weight ok if i start out on the road? or should i stick to the trainer for a while to try to shift some of my weight first? and does an overweight person on a bike look stupid puffing & panting up the hills?? also what tyre pressure should i be using with regards to my weight? if this is several stupid questions bundled up into one post i apoligise in advance.. please dont roast me  would appreciate your thoughts.. thanks.


 
You'll be fine.

All the advice you've been given is spot on but in all honesty you'll likely need none of it.

Your bike is just fine. I ride with a few chaps that weigh a fair bit more than you and one is on a very light plastic bike. What you may need to do is spend a little on replacement bits through the year like bearings and rims as they will take more of a hit. I'd say 80- 100 PSI is fine, perhaps keep it under 90 if the road is a bit rough. Don't do kerbs, or bunny hops and try to avoid deep potholes. all simple stuff that you already knew I suspect.

Oh and the hill thing...well, no you wont look stupid, you'll just feel it. The advice I was given is,"get out and practice the hills" you will amaze yourself at how much you will improve with effort.

If I can offer one additional bit of advice. I was also told to repeat the same hill over and over to get used to it, this didn't work for me...it just made that hill my nemesis (to this day it still is), what did work was just choosing hilly routes, so that after a day of riding hills, I convinced myself I could manage all manner of slopes.


----------



## caspurs1 (11 Jun 2013)

Rural halfwit said:


> Caspurs1 I'd get an MTB, I started out at 22 stone! lost a fair bit but put it back on due to an enforced period out of the saddle. I'm getting back into it now and have my Sirrus hybrid that takes my ample frame no probs. There is a bike out there for you get down the LBS and try some out.



I have been looking at mtb's but as I'm so short I need a 15" frame and I like the fact the ladies hybrid bikes have the low step frame so easier getting on and off!


----------



## caspurs1 (11 Jun 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Most manufacturers will put a lighter weight to be on the safe side. I started at 23 stone and am now 20 st 10 LBS.
> 
> I have a carbon framed Specialized Roubaix. I've ridden 2,500 miles in the last 6 months and have had no problems with the bike taking my weight. Buy the best bike that you can afford and get out and ride. It's great fun.
> 
> My longest ride is 75 miles and I'm doing the London 100 in 8 weeks. I'm slower than I'd like to be but improving all the time. I did 39 miles in 2 hrs 46 mins on Sunday. An average of 14 mph.


----------



## caspurs1 (11 Jun 2013)

Hi Phil I'm not far from Merthyr, been to halfords and they just said that all of their bikes have a 18 stone max limit but I can buy one they just can't guarantee what will happen?


----------



## philinmerthyr (11 Jun 2013)

caspurs1 said:


> Hi Phil I'm not far from Merthyr, been to halfords and they just said that all of their bikes have a 18 stone max limit but I can buy one they just can't guarantee what will happen?



That's the advice you will get based on the manufacturers guarantee. I would void Halfords and find a specialist bike shop. Tredz on Swansea enterprise park are good. I bought my bike from there. They stock a wide range of bikes and you can be confident that it is set up correctly.

You will also get a free bike check after a few weeks so everything can be checked.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jun 2013)

I am 6'5" and started out at about 28 stone and dropped weight quickly, but I had a good mountain bike I bought used. Wider tires helped, but the bike had no suspension, and that was good. I think it was a Giant Boulder of some age. I think I was a Giant Boulder as well. I did rather look like the bear on a bicycle.


----------



## Schmilliemoo (13 Jun 2013)

Looking at the manual for my bike, it has a recommended max weight limit of 136kg. It's a trek 7.3 fx hybrid.

Quite impressive considering my Honda VTR capacity is 178kg. And weighs around 160kg more!


----------

